

Show HN: Bookmark full text search web app - linklet
https://linklet.io/

======
walterbell
A few questions .. email increases metadata exposure, is it mandatory?

Does this archive the original page to protect against linkrot?

Why would someone use this instead of Pinboard, which searches the unmodified
page?

~~~
linklet
Linklet caches the linked page, but doesn't cache referred files like
stylesheets or images.

I think the cached text should be able to help the user to find another copy
of the content online using Google.

I developed it without knowing Pinboard. Linklet is at least an alternate to
Pinboard. It took a subtle difference approach towards the information
management problem and may have a different goal.

What do you mean by "email increases metadata exposure". Your automatic
signature in the email message? Linklet is not a social site. All bookmarks
are private to yourself.

~~~
walterbell
> What do you mean by "email increases metadata exposure".

Just that email is not encrypted, vs. a browser extension that uses HTTPS to
send the bookmark to Linklet.

~~~
linklet
I'm using SMTP with SSL with my email client. I think that's encrypted.

